# what NOT to do on the beach!



## hpierce301

holy smokes!! pulling your fifth wheel rv on the beach?? that can't be a good idea

http://www.carolinabeachtoday.com/2011/06/mind-tides-when-driving-on-beach.html


----------



## Big EL

Doesn't appear to have been!

><))))*>


----------



## dudeondacouch

:facepalm:


----------



## SNDFLEE

here's your sign!


----------



## jyingling

donks like that give us all a bad name


----------



## Garboman

That was me

I was trying to get rid of the Mother in law, tide was going out and it looked like the right time

Framed up before I could get the Trailer unhitched


----------



## dena

Throw a couple of kayaks and a foam cooler under the trailer, and she'd float right off.


----------



## Shooter

Garbo,,,  Dang bud,,, if I would have known I would have given ya a box to nail her up in and you could have made me a sweet deal on the trailer 


Garboman said:


> That was me
> 
> I was trying to get rid of the Mother in law, tide was going out and it looked like the right time
> 
> Framed up before I could get the Trailer unhitched


----------



## abloke

Jethro Bodine has upgraded his floating International Playboy pad!!


----------



## dstanley66

this don't look good.


----------



## GreenFord

Camper to house boat... interesting idea just think he forgot one part maybe... floats?


----------



## Orest

Check this out.

http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/droolicious/archive/tags/floating+rv/default.aspx


----------



## Garboman

Thanks for all the friendly comments fellas

Trailer belonged to Mother In Law and while I did get my Truck Framed, I was able to unhook the Trailer in time............she floated nicely and due to a brisk out suck ......Trailer made it out past the bar and was last seen headed towards Africa..........

When Wrecker came to retrieve my truck the Tow Truck driver told me that he thought he was hearing frantic hollering female voice coming from a white speck on the horizon............I told the driver, not to worry about it......white speck was a charter boat filled with Drunk Tourists, they had come by earlier,making a racket....and he should pay them no mind.....we hauled my truck out of the brown sand and I went to the bar...


----------



## Big EL

Garboman said:


> Thanks for all the friendly comments fellas
> 
> Trailer belonged to Mother In Law and while I did get my Truck Framed, I was able to unhook the Trailer in time............she floated nicely and due to a brisk out suck ......Trailer made it out past the bar and was last seen headed towards Africa..........
> 
> When Wrecker came to retrieve my truck the Tow Truck driver told me that he thought he was hearing frantic hollering female voice coming from a white speck on the horizon............I told the driver, not to worry about it......white speck was a charter boat filled with Drunk Tourists, they had come by earlier,making a racket....and he should pay them no mind.....we hauled my truck out of the brown sand and I went to the bar...



and it's five o'clock somewhere.........


><))))*>


----------



## sudshunter

i didnt know you could camp there !!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

"And I went to the bar" 
So you carried on fishing after you got it unstuck then. Tide had gone down by that time eh?....Nice


----------



## fishingman88

Sorry to hear about that Garbo. Just curious, how did it happen? Were you driving when it happened or were you parked and the tide crept up?


----------



## Mark H.

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Big EL

fishingman88 said:


> Sorry to hear about that Garbo. Just curious, how did it happen? Were you driving when it happened or were you parked and the tide crept up?


He did it on purpose...........Mother-n-law was a real pain in the arse.......

><))))*>


----------



## sand flea

He was clearly turning his camper into a pier. Rather than being mocked, the man should be applauded. You have to love tourists.


----------



## OBX_Rat

Just open the doors and let the water out.....ROFLMAO


----------



## smacks fanatic

Man that is screwd... But epicly hilarious.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986

They have never heard off a high tide. I live just south of Myrtle, and I am done with the tourists for this year. Hopefully those folks had the good insurance. hahahaha


----------



## Big EL

Not quite sure what they were doin' to that one. Sure looked to me like that jeep was headed out to sea.

Hey Garbo.....Was that you in the video.....Passenger side in the black wife beater T-shirt?? opcorn:

><))))*>


----------



## BigJeff823

It can happen pretty easily if the tides are right;Thats why we all have to pay mind to what the tide is doing when we drive on the beach;on time at Cape Henlopen Pt in DE;the tides were higher than they ever been I saw trucks drive off;didnt pay no mind until 2hrs later the water was high as hell and I found myself driving threw some big deep puddles but I made it out.But what happend to me was nothing compared to what these guys did;those guys look stupid(no offense)but hopfully they have good insurance and that made up for their stupidity.


----------



## yerbyray

All you have to do is close the windows and turn the a/c on high, the increase of air in the cabin will make the jeep much lighter. Same rule applies in snow, cut the a/c off when it is snowing and your vehicle will get more traction cause it is heavier with less air inside.


----------



## Nayborboy

I hope that's an outboard motor home!


----------



## solid7

Not hard to understand why most places don't allow vehicles on the beach. You either build an economy around this kind of nonsense, or you discourage the hassle altogether. Personally, I don't think there is enough money to be made to make it worth the potential for conflict...

How dumb do you really have to be to drive something like that out onto the sand, much less ignore the inevitable tide?

I guess it isn't much dumber than the overloaded 14' pleasure craft I saw go through the Sebastian Inlet, only to try to make a beach approach. Sheesh.


----------

